# Phoning Australia from UAE



## potts (May 20, 2008)

I have been living in Abi Dhabi for a couple of weeks and calling home to Oz is starting to hurt the wallet. I recently spent some time in Bahrain and was able to buy a calling card for about AU$15 and was getting about 3 hours of calls. With this card I would dial a servers number (about 9 digits) than the desired number. At the moment I pay 25Dhm (about AU$8) for about 10 minutes. I am aware of servers that make calls using the computer lines but I need a simpler solution that I can use with a local mobile anywhere at anytime. Anyone know the solution?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This was asked on a different forum a couple of days ago, and apparently, there is no cheaper way using landlined or mobiles.

If I phone the UK, I use VOIP and that works out to just over 1p per minute.

Might be worth you going to an internet cafe, paying the 5dhs for the hour and do it that way


----------



## potts (May 20, 2008)

Yeah thanks for that depressing news, the situation was already broke...now it's just broke more (you must have a special gift)? A weird country where either competition is not aloud or it's so hard to cut through the system that no-one bothers. For the record, how does a p compare to a d so that I can compare it to an Oz $? I do have regular access to the internet but hoped that I would be able to call home when say, walking around at the shops rather than having to be so organised.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just so you know £1 (100p) = 7.2 dhs

cheers


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Skype Do a search for this. Download it. Purchase time with a credit card. Purchase a headset with microphone, should have a sticker that says Skype friendly or approved, that can be plugged into your USB port and it'll be much cheaper to call anywhere in the world.


----------



## bleez (May 9, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Skype Do a search for this. Download it. Purchase time with a credit card. Purchase a headset with microphone, should have a sticker that says Skype friendly or approved, that can be plugged into your USB port and it'll be much cheaper to call anywhere in the world.


It was my understanding that Skype was/is blocked in the UAE. Whilst there are ways around it, for the average computer user, its not so straight forward.

Unless this has changed?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Skype on a daily basis with no problems at all. Not had to do anything to get round any so called blocks.

Who knows, it could all change tomorrow


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

...if I remember correctly - skype to skype works fine, but skype to landline does not.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

skype to landline works fine too......that's what costs 1.2p per min. To a UK mobile it's about 14p per min


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

thats good to know - which ISP are you with?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am using the etisalat 3.5g usb (rip-off) modem.

Works well some of the time


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Voip*

Just so you know, been having problems accessing skype for 2 days now - it simply isn't working, doesn't connect. Used it fine for 10 days without a problem and suddenly I cannot connect. Seems like a few people have been experiencing these problems for the last couple of days!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

EMAD75 said:


> Just so you know, been having problems accessing skype for 2 days now - it simply isn't working, doesn't connect. Used it fine for 10 days without a problem and suddenly I cannot connect. Seems like a few people have been experiencing these problems for the last couple of days!


I haven't had a problem and my last call was Sunday of last week. However, a couple other guys from work haven't been able to call either, so there could be some issue.


----------



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 'issue' with Skype was genuine? Has it been fixed?

I am moving over to Abu Dhabi in August and I'm hoping Skype will be my link back home to speak to the wife/daughter.

Am i right in saying that pc-pc Skype "calls" are free? and if you want to use Skype from pc to UK Landline or UK Mobile the rates are roughly 1.2p & 14p per minute


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

skype was working perfectly for me throughout the supposed bad period - so perhaps there were other factors at work (using Etisalat as my provider). You're correct: skype-to-skype = free and then skype-to-landline/mobile varies depending on destination (see International long distance calls at cheap rates ). Something else that may be handy is that you can buy a UK landline number to tag to your skype account (£40 for a year) and so your peeps back in the UK can call you at local rates. And if you want, you can add voicemail...


----------



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

thanks ihatejam - would be interested in finding out more about 'buying' a UK landline number - how do i go about doing this and subsequently tagging it to my Skype account?

I have just recently set up my Skype account (in advance of moving out to AD) - will i be able to use this same account from AD or do i have to set one up when i get there?

You can tell i am not very technical!! (understatement of the year!)

If you can point me at an appropriate website where i can find this information it will save me pestering you for more info!

thanks in advance...


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

You use the same account no matter where you go - thats the beauty of skype. 

To get a UK landline number - what you're after is the skypeIn service - for pricing info, click here: Free Calls and Internet Calls with Skype

SkypeIn is down as "Receive calls from phones and mobiles" in the table - If you want to see prices in Sterling, switch the currency at the bottom of the table using the drop down box.


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Anybody using "Du" and able to use skype (PC to phone / phone to PC). coz I'm going to relocate to Dubai in August and am eager to know if Skype is being banned or not in Dubai.

If it works fine, is it able to forward the skype call to my Dubai's cell phone or landlines in office, and charging about AED1 per minute (from skype) ? Pls advise .


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there

My internet provider is Du and I can only use skype using a VPN, without the VPN I cannot connect to skype. I was able to use skype directly for about 10 days and then suddenly could not connect, had to download and install a VPN to be able to use it. But as you see other people have had no problems at all! 
Good luck!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm now with du, and can make skype to skype calls no problem, however, to make a skype to landline/mobile I have to use a VPN.


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Can I conclude that "etisalat" is OK but "Du" will need to use a VPN? Thanks.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not really Santa! I know people on Du who don't need VPN to use skype, and technically I was told you can't access skype on Etisalat - which from what read on this post seems incorrect. Make sure you install skype before arriving here, and when you come if you can't connect directly try a VPN but doesn't seem to be a straight rule!


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks EMAD75.

Shall I also apply for a VPN before arriving Dubai or I may still be able to access to the site to subscribe for a VPN by using Du? Thanks.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

good point - the VPN signup sites are blocked from the UAE - so probably wise to get them before you leave for Dubai.


----------



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

can someone explain this VPN stuff to a non-techie person please? how do i get them and what do i do with them?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

DmE said:


> can someone explain this VPN stuff to a non-techie person please? how do i get them and what do i do with them?


A VPN - Virtual Private Network.

Put simply, if you connect to the internet through a VPN, your internet provider will see the connection you have made to your VPN, but, where you go once the connection is made is not visible to them. This would allow access to blocked sites (bear in mind, it is not just things like pornography and gambling sites that are blocked).

If you want the details, please pm me


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ihatejam said:


> good point - the VPN signup sites are blocked from the UAE - so probably wise to get them before you leave for Dubai.


Not all


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

potts said:


> I have been living in Abi Dhabi for a couple of weeks and calling home to Oz is starting to hurt the wallet. I recently spent some time in Bahrain and was able to buy a calling card for about AU$15 and was getting about 3 hours of calls. With this card I would dial a servers number (about 9 digits) than the desired number. At the moment I pay 25Dhm (about AU$8) for about 10 minutes. I am aware of servers that make calls using the computer lines but I need a simpler solution that I can use with a local mobile anywhere at anytime. Anyone know the solution?


I know this is an older post, but I thought that I'd mention that jaxtr (jaxtr - link your phone) allows you to make cheap international calls to your mobile phone. You can set it up online and get local numbers for lots of your frequently called international numbers. Hope you've found a solution that works for you and let me know if you have questions about jaxtr.


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> This was asked on a different forum a couple of days ago, and apparently, there is no cheaper way using landlined or mobiles.
> 
> If I phone the UK, I use VOIP and that works out to just over 1p per minute.
> 
> Might be worth you going to an internet cafe, paying the 5dhs for the hour and do it that way



OOgri750 - may be you have posted this many times....but how do you get your VOIP to work?? Do you VOIP through your computer like skype oe messengers?

My husband moved to Dubai 2 weeks ago from canada and took a voip modem and a canadian # but it just doesn't work there? any help on how to get this to work will be appreciated...I have already spent more than $50 in phone bills to talk to him


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You have a PM


----------

